# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vraagje over havermoutvervanger (rijstvlokken)

## conscius

Dag iedereen

Ik at vroeger 's morgens altijd havermout. Ik at dit steeds rauw met sojayoghurt, stukjes pure chocolade en bosbessen.
Heerlijk!

Maar ondertussen heb ik een voedingallergietest laten doen (vaak last van ziektes, vermoeidheid etc). En haver is 1 van de vele voedingstoffen die ik eigenlijk niet mag eten. (Ik had daar ++>500 op, als er mensen zijn die dit iets zegt).

In elk geval, ik mag wel rijst en boekweit eten. Dus ik heb nu rijstvlokken en boekwijtvlokken gekocht. 
MAAR, ik at mijn havermout altijd rauw, en wil dat nu weer doen. Ik hou niet van warme pap. Nu blijkt dat ik boekweitvlokken niet rauw mag eten (zou zelfs toxisch zijn?) En ik vroeg me af of rijstvlokken wel rauw gegeten mag worden?

----------

